# My Aussie Lizards



## Agamid_lover17 (Mar 6, 2010)

3 year old Bearded Dragon Magellan (my 1st baby)










1 year old Bearded Dragon Boris (my husband's baby)









2 year old Frilled Dragon Frank (Technically he's a New Guinea FD but yea lol)


----------



## Sarah (Mar 6, 2010)

great pics , the last is a cool shot !


----------



## Agamid_lover17 (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanx!


----------



## OReilly (Mar 6, 2010)

Awestruck!! Stunning pics!


----------



## Agamid_lover17 (Mar 6, 2010)

Why thank you!


----------



## Jay84 (Mar 6, 2010)

Amazing lizards....... The colour on that beardie is stunning! I am on an iPhone so can't see your location but assume you are overseas. It always makes me jealous to see such stunning Aussie reptiles overseas, we havnt been able to do the same with our own animals?!


----------



## porkosta (Mar 7, 2010)

Some very nice dragons you have there. I love the frilly


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Mar 7, 2010)

that second image 
wow 
is all i can say


----------



## Agamid_lover17 (Mar 8, 2010)

Jay84 said:


> Amazing lizards....... The colour on that beardie is stunning! I am on an iPhone so can't see your location but assume you are overseas. It always makes me jealous to see such stunning Aussie reptiles overseas, we havnt been able to do the same with our own animals?!


Thank you! Yes, I'm in the States. Don't be so jealous of what we have overseas, our animals gene pools are so shallow the animals are so genetically weak. I'd much rather have a plain looking dragon with amazing clean bloodlines than one with amazing colors or morphs that have been nothing but inbred to get that way. Granted they may look cool but the animal's suffering isn't worth it to me. You guys are so lucky that you are strict with how you treat the native fauna and even your pets. It is I who envy you lol.




porkosta said:


> Some very nice dragons you have there. I love the frilly


Thanks! I would love to eventually find an Aussie female as well.



Jannico said:


> that second image
> wow
> is all i can say


Lol thanks. That is what he gets like when he sees a female. He's gotta get all sexy lookin for the ladies.


----------



## jesskie (Mar 15, 2010)

Fantastic Pics!!


----------



## Agamid_lover17 (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks!


----------

